# Thinking Pico... or Swag ...



## Gringo (20/12/18)

Hoezit
So I was thinking of getting myself something small as a pocket rocket.
After consulting with Mr Google, I am leaning towards a Pico X ( see none yet available in SA ) or a Swag.
That only being half of my problem, im not sure on a RTA to pair with such a small device as it cannot be bigger than 22mm
Your valuable input will be highly appreciated.
I thank the wonderfullllllll members in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (20/12/18)

How about a Pico 25, Pico 21700 or Pico S. They can all take 25mm tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/12/18)

Vilaishima said:


> How about a Pico 25, Pico 21700 or Pico S. They can all take 25mm tanks.


And you could get most of them from Vapeguy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/12/18)

I have a swag. Solid mod. Solid paint job. But battery life on it is shite. Baie baie kak. Tom Monyane kak. Same build lasts me atleast 2 hours more on any other mod. Also the swag doesnt cater for any rtas over 22ml

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gringo (21/12/18)

Vilaishima said:


> How about a Pico 25, Pico 21700 or Pico S. They can all take 25mm tanks.


Thanks.. i had a look at them, but are the " s " and 21700 not a tad bigger ?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/12/18)

Why not get a Nanchaku kit? 

It's a solid piece of kit that is a little more convenient than the SWAG and PICO.


----------



## Gringo (21/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I have a swag. Solid mod. Solid paint job. But battery life on it is shite. Baie baie kak. Tom Monyane kak. Same build lasts me atleast 2 hours more on any other mod. Also the swag doesnt cater for any rtas over 22ml


Thanks Smokey i want a 22mm tank as i want my set up to be small and compact, but like you mentioned... i still want acceptable battery life...
So does anyone know when we will have the Pico X.. seems that will be my choice. ( i lkke the Pico 25, but why go for the old if you can have the new... )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo (21/12/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Why not get a Nanchaku kit?
> 
> It's a solid piece of kit that is a little more convenient than the SWAG and PICO.


Nice mod i agree, but i have two Sl class mods, that fills that space... thanks for the input Ace...


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/12/18)

I have a Vaporesso Swag which I bought for my wife but she almost never used it after she got hold of my Suorin Air which I am willing to let go of since I do not use it at all anymore, if you are interested.


----------



## CaliGuy (21/12/18)

@Gringo a can highly recommend that 22mm Dwarv MTL RTA with the bigger AFC Kit. The 2mm airflow insert is the prefect restricted DL vape. Flavour is on point. 

Alternatives:
Vandy Vape Beserker Mini MTL RTA
Vapefly Galaxy MTL RTA or RDTA
Wasp Nano RDTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (21/12/18)

Or like others suggested get the 25mm Pico and pop a 24mm OFRF Gear RTA on there. Will be a nice low profile small setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (21/12/18)

And lets not forget about the Skyline RTA. Some clones floating around in the classifieds.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (21/12/18)

I have this in my pocket 90% of the time. The last of the Resin Pico’s in SA, my happy place.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/12/18)

CaliGuy said:


> I have this in my pocket 90% of the time. The last of the Resin Pico’s in SA, my happy place.
> View attachment 154253



Is that a 22 or 24mm Dvarw?


----------



## CaliGuy (21/12/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Is that a 22 or 24mm Dvarw?


22mm Dwarv MTL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/12/18)

CaliGuy said:


> I have this in my pocket 90% of the time. The last of the Resin Pico’s in SA, my happy place.
> View attachment 154253



Winner setup @CaliGuy !
That resin Pico! I remember when they came out and wanted to get one - and never did - such a pity because it looks very nice


----------



## CaliGuy (21/12/18)

Silver said:


> Winner setup @CaliGuy !
> That resin Pico! I remember when they came out and wanted to get one - and never did - such a pity because it looks very nice



Thanks @Silver. Found it at my local vape store, was a display unit and last of its kind, made them a offer as I knew I would not get one again and I had been searching for a while. 

I was going through some older posts a saw Rob Fisher had a stunning purple swirl resin Pico. Would have paid top dollar for that one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/18)

CaliGuy said:


> Thanks @Silver. Found it at my local vape store, was a display unit and last of its kind, made them a offer as I knew I would not get one again and I had been searching for a while.
> 
> I was going through some older posts a saw Rob Fisher had a stunning purple swirl resin Pico. Would have paid top dollar for that one.



Agreed, I think Rob Fisher and I were together when he got that one. If memory serves correctly it was at the opening of the Vape King Monte Casino shop - and Rob saw it and liked it and got it. I was toying with the idea of getting one too (they had several different ones there). I snoozed. I lost out... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

